# Potty training not going well



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Lynnie! I can definitely sympathize! It's frustrating. I read that many dogs are not reliably house trained until the second half of the first year and maybe Charlie is one of these dogs, which means normal, if frustrating!

You've probably tried everything. What about going right back to square one - treat him like a very young puppy and bring his crate into your main living area (kitchen?) where the floors are easily cleaned. Maybe crate train again (i.e. he is in the crate every minute that he cannot be watched like a hawk, and taken out every time he comes out of the crate, after eating or playing and then back to the crate with a chew toy for a while). Then maybe after a few days, make the times out of the crate longer, keeping him in the easy to clean space and watching him like a hawk. I'd also take him out every half hour (you may already be doing this) during his out of crate time. 

Also, if you are bell training - maybe ring the bells yourself as you take him out to potty and keep outdoor time strictly business for a week or so during this intensive stepping back to crate training?

I hope this is helpful - and I do really understand what you're going through. It is so frustrating! Somehow, Charlie hasn't gotten the memo about potty training and you have to be some kind of super sleuth to figure out what has interrupted that training connection in his mind - which isn't easy! Hopefully, going back to square one may help and certainly knowing he is in his crate when you can't watch him until he is reliable will relieve your tension a bit as you won't have to worry about accidents further undermining your efforts!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Lynnie said:


> The peeing before getting out of the crate is better since I moved up the divider but I just watched the dog pee right in front of me. Charlie is almost 6 months old and we've had him for almost 3 months. We have faithfully taken him out to the backyard, praised him and given him treats and yet he still isn't potty trained. I got a poodle because I read they were smart and I thought the potty training would be easier. I can't believe this is going on 3 months with no progress.
> 
> I need help and can't continue to go on like this. It must be me but from everything I read I'm doing the right stuff.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.....Tks!


What finally worked for me was setting the alarm on my smartphone to the sound of barking. I started at every 1.5 hours, then 2, then 3, then 4 and he is now 6 months old and has been potty trained for 2 months. He no longer needs the alarms. When he needs to go, he goes to the door and looks at me or if I'm in another room he comes to me and goes to the door - back and forth until I catch on. 

I got him at 9 weeks and struggled for the first month. I laid out puppy pads - thought I was doing everything right and finally reflected. I was lacking consistency - he wasn't. I took away the pads as I didn't want him to think it was ever okay to do his business in the house. And, at 3.5 months I started from scratch - with the alarm and every 1.5 hours. 

He was crated when I worked - 4.5 hours then I was home for lunch and 4.5 more hours. During lunch we played and he peed and pooed. I stopped feeding him at lunch - he ate at 6am and 5pm and found that he pooed at 7am and 10pm after that. He never peed in his crate unless I didn't make it home for lunch.

Seriously, I think the Pavlov's Classical Conditioning alarm did it for mine. He'd hear the barking and go straight to the door.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

How long is dog crated daily?
Is your pup excitable or nervous or maybe reserved? 
Are you giving the pup any salty smoked chew bones, pig ears and such? What type of crate do you have wire or plastic airline type. 
Are there toys and bedding in the crate?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If Charlie is thinking it is ok to pee on the floor in front of you then he has too much freedom when you can't watch him. You need to go back to the beginning and use your crate when you can't have him right there with you. When you do have him out of the crate tie his leash (yes he should have leash and collar on) to your waist so he can't wander off to sneak a pee. Don't keep him out of the crate for long without taking him outside and trying to get him to go. Praise the heck out of outdoor success (potty party, I know sounds ridiculous, but it works). Make sure you take him out at times he is likely to really need to go like on waking in the AM, after drinking and eating, after a period of play.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've a friend who is a wonderful trainer and yet her male puppy just couldn't seem to get housetrained quite right. He had a urinary tract infection, it turned out.

I'd suggest a vet trip for urinalysis and discussion. Doesn't mean that's involved just because it was for someone else, but maybe good to make sure at this point it's not a medical situation.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

reading through these posts, i have to ask: does charlie sleep through the night (or most of it) without peeing in his crate? because if not, that sounds like an extra reason for a vet check.

are you using an enzyme neutralizer to get rid of the urine smell? sometimes cleaning up means humans can't smell the urine, but dogs can. to them that's a permission slip. i would make sure i cleaned up with something like nature's miracle. 

what are you doing when he does pee in front of you? how are you telling him it's not acceptable? (imo, this is really hard, actually, because it's a natural bodily function, so not acceptable has to be accompanied by showing the dog what is acceptable has to do with where he goes.) leashing him to you as suggested by lily and interrupting helps. so does the follow through - putting urination outside (on command) and praising. i also like geri de's alarm idea, but putting it on verbal command could be helpful later if traveling, etc.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, patk I should have mentioned putting potty on command. It is super helpful when traveling, but it also nice for walking near home. I don't usually end up carrying any little filled up bags during my walks.

Here are links to threads where I explained how to get potty on command. It should help you with your situation. One of the threads specifically is about starting over with housebreaking too.

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/75626-please-stop-bells.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/78129-help-housebreaking-again-after-spaying-our-spoo.html


----------

